# IBM ThinkPad - Display Einstellungen



## Tim C. (16. September 2003)

Howdy,

ich habe hier ein kleines Problem und zwar verwendet mein Chef ein ThindPad 390X (schon etwas älter) und hat das Problem, dass teilweise der Rechte vertikale Scrollbalken aus dem Bild verschwindet. Ok dachte ich mir stell ich halt das Bild ein bischen weniger breit ein und alles ist OK.

Das Problem ist, ich finde die passenden Knöpfe am Laptop nicht. Wo sind denn die ? Das sind zwar so LED's die glaube ich die momentan gewählte Funktion zeigen, aber ich sehe da keine Knöpfe (in sofern man das Laptop denn von vor dem Schreibtisch von Kreuz nach quer begutachten kann).

Einer ne Idee oder selbst das oder ein ähnliches Gerät zu Hause ?


----------

